# black widow



## powelly

Hi ive recently purchased a black widow slingshot to go hunting with, i was wandering if this is possible or not and i am also having troubles aiming with it any help would be greatley appreciated
thanks, Powelly


----------



## NaturalFork

What were you planning to hunt with it? You could hunt small game with this slingshot. Also aiming takes some practice. I find that if i hold the slingshot sideways (horizontally) I can use the forks as an aiming reference.


----------



## powelly

urrm small game such as birds and rabbits and i have a laser ben do you think if i attached it to it, it would help?


----------



## NaturalFork

Well if you attached a laser pen I highly doubt the shot would hit where the laser is pointed. Shooting a slingshot accurately takes some time and practice. Shoot 100 shots a day for a week and you will be surprised how accurate you will be after only a week of practice. After a year of practice you will become deadly with a slingshot.

The black widow is a nice looking slingshot too.


----------



## powelly

what would you recomend practiseing with? i have lots of pebbles in the garden but they are not round will they be alright?


----------



## NaturalFork

Pebbles are ok but only for short distances. If you look at the top listing on this forum there is a master list of slingshot manufacturers. Most of them also sell ammo. Plus some people on the forum sell ammo as well.


----------



## powelly

Thanks for the help


----------



## NaturalFork

Welcome to the forum too! You should stop back periodically and let us know your progress!


----------



## powelly

thanks again and yeah i will do so


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny

Hi mate, I was using a widow for ages, I find pebbles are ok over short distances, say 15-20 ft, only if they have no, clearly flat edge (some odd shapes are ok but the really flat edges make them swing; especially over 20 ft) they also don't want to be bigger than your thumb-nail (10-12 mm) but this is all based on the presumtion you're using the standard tubes that come with it? are you from the uk?


----------



## shot in the foot

I recommend you dont try and shoot any game untill you are able to hit your target, so you dont just injure the animal, buy a bag full of marbles and make a catch box and practice, jeff


----------



## powelly

Yeah im from England. My Granda came round to my house yesterday and hed bought me a diablo pro 2 do any of you have any knowledge on these and how to use the sight and if it actually works (not just a gimmick)


----------



## josephlys

Hi there, I also own a barnett black widow. For bands i personally prefer red tapered tubes, these can kill birds at close range with no problem. I pretty much stuck within 20feet for hunting. I used 6mm and 8mm lead sinkers to take sparrows and starlings. Once at 10 feet, a .44 lead ball struck a crow in the torso - instant kill


----------



## shot in the foot

josephlys said:


> Hi there, I also own a barnett black widow. For bands i personally prefer red tapered tubes, these can kill birds at close range with no problem. I pretty much stuck within 20feet for hunting. I used 6mm and 8mm lead sinkers to take sparrows and starlings. Once at 10 feet, a .44 lead ball struck a crow in the torso - instant kill


He wont be able to shoot sparrows and starlings here its against the law, and why shoot birds you cant eat, unless they are a pest, over there, jeff


----------



## Brooklyn00003

shot in the foot said:


> Hi there, I also own a barnett black widow. For bands i personally prefer red tapered tubes, these can kill birds at close range with no problem. I pretty much stuck within 20feet for hunting. I used 6mm and 8mm lead sinkers to take sparrows and starlings. Once at 10 feet, a .44 lead ball struck a crow in the torso - instant kill


He wont be able to shoot sparrows and starlings here its against the law, and why shoot birds you cant eat, unless they are a pest, over there, jeff
[/quote]

So do you know what's ok to shot et in the uk ? I know rabbits ar ok if you intend to kil them but no more i know .
Cheers


----------



## shot in the foot

brooklyn00003 said:


> Hi there, I also own a barnett black widow. For bands i personally prefer red tapered tubes, these can kill birds at close range with no problem. I pretty much stuck within 20feet for hunting. I used 6mm and 8mm lead sinkers to take sparrows and starlings. Once at 10 feet, a .44 lead ball struck a crow in the torso - instant kill


He wont be able to shoot sparrows and starlings here its against the law, and why shoot birds you cant eat, unless they are a pest, over there, jeff
[/quote]

So do you know what's ok to shot et in the uk ? I know rabbits ar ok if you intend to kil them but no more i know .
Cheers
[/quote]

you can shoot rabbits rats all sorts of pests, grey squirrels and so on, not only game birds and the likes of crows what are pest, its not what you shoot its were you shoot, i have farms what i can go on, jeff


----------



## baumstamm

powelly said:


> Yeah im from England. My Granda came round to my house yesterday and hed bought me a diablo pro 2 do any of you have any knowledge on these and how to use the sight and if it actually works (not just a gimmick)


4 me the sight is just a gimmick, maybe it worked 4 some shooters, i don´t beleave.
but the catty is excelent, best ergonomy and a heavy frame. change the bands and u have a powerfull and acurate catty!


----------



## hawk2009

powelly said:


> Yeah im from England. My Granda came round to my house yesterday and hed bought me a diablo pro 2 do any of you have any knowledge on these and how to use the sight and if it actually works (not just a gimmick)


It's quite a large slingshot has good power but the tubes don't last and can be quite expensive replacing them if your happy with this slingshot you would be better off buying flatband and learning how to attatch and make up your pouches yourself.My opinion I would sell it and get a pocket shooter they are easy to conceal and carry size does not matter but the bands do it's all down to personnal preference.


----------



## Brooklyn00003

Thanks for the info Jeff !!


----------



## powelly

I put some barrnet red tubes on my black widdow and on the first draw back they snapped do you think i would be able to take them back? Ive also been out practiseing in the garden hitting cans filled with water from around 15feet hitting around 2 every 10 shots is that alright for a begginer?


----------

